
Ask HN: As an engineering leader, what resources do you follow to stay updated? - JayeshSidhwani
If you are an engineering leader, what resources (blogs, books, conferences.. etc) do you follow to stay updated with the latest happening in your industry.<p>The technology landscape is changing rapidly across the technology adoption (devops, security, etc.), people management (all-remote-is-a-reality!); how do you remain on top of your game?
======
zoenolan
_Newsletters_ [http://levelup.thekua.com/](http://levelup.thekua.com/)
[https://softwareleadweekly.com/](https://softwareleadweekly.com/)
[http://www.techmanagerweekly.com/](http://www.techmanagerweekly.com/)
[https://wherewithall.com/](https://wherewithall.com/)

 _Blogs_ [https://randsinrepose.com/](https://randsinrepose.com/)
[https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/](https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/)
[https://www.theengineeringmanager.com/](https://www.theengineeringmanager.com/)
[https://www.askamanager.org/](https://www.askamanager.org/)
[https://increment.com/](https://increment.com/)
[https://devtomanager.com/](https://devtomanager.com/)

 _Conference_ [https://theleaddeveloper.com/](https://theleaddeveloper.com/)

 _Other Resources_ [http://lenareinhard.com/engineering-management-
reads/](http://lenareinhard.com/engineering-management-reads/)
[https://github.com/LappleApple/awesome-leading-and-
managing](https://github.com/LappleApple/awesome-leading-and-managing)

Previously: Best book / resources on leadership, especially for tech teams?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21712194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21712194)

------
rocketpastsix
the Rands Leadership Slack has been instrumental for me.

[https://randsinrepose.com/welcome-to-rands-leadership-
slack/](https://randsinrepose.com/welcome-to-rands-leadership-slack/)

------
giantg2
Most managers I've seen don't do anything to stay up to date. Many don't even
have an engineering background. They rely on their trusted tech lead's
opinion.

------
cruano
Software Engineering Daily podcast

[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com)

